# Shade Cloth/Tarp



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyone use a shade cloth or tarp at tests/trials? I've seen them but don't know much about them. Thanks in advance for any recommendations.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Have used the metallic mesh it breathes and also reflect heat off well. 

It comes with grommets to help bungee or clip it.

Also used the plastic shade cloth available at Lowes, OSH you buy by the foot. Do a decent job of blocking sun, and not reducing wind flow.


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

I have used an old bed sheet and a fan. Doesn't look too pretty, but works just fine (and since I had all the stuff it didn't cost me anything).

I put 4 posts in the corner of my truck (just insert them into the 4 holes of the bed rail) and string them together with some rope...then use clothespins to hold the bed sheet. Like I said, it ain't too pretty but it works just fine.

I've also seen folks use umbrellas and/or EZ-up tents to create shade.


----------



## redman2006 (Jul 1, 2010)

If you know of someone with an old trampoline, that material makes a great, durable shade that still allows some airflow too. 

They even have gromets already in place but it takes some creative engineering to get the round shape to work.


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

This is where I ordered my silver mesh shade from. I really like it.

http://www.silvershademesh.com/Index.html


----------



## fetchitupup (Jun 23, 2008)

Becky, thanks i was looking for a source for this.


----------



## 2azlabs4me (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the link Becky. Those are some good looking products. I may replace the sun screen shade on my kennel with the Silvershade stuff. Looks much better than what I got at Lowe's.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

I have one I really like. It reflects the sun, but lets the breeze through.

I got it here:
http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=564&ParentCat=254


----------

